# Route-R-Joint Systems



## vospit (Mar 19, 2009)

I was at the Tampa woodshow, seen the Rout-R- Joint system from Wood line,it looks very impressive , I alwost bought it , but than I see at the booth from Peachtree Woodworking almost the same thing , but now see the one from Woodland has two Toggle Clamps in their kit , but Peachtree has 3 toggle clamps in their kit and is made from different material also.
I don't know if one is better than the other or not.
Maybe somebody out there knows and if you do please let me know.
Thanks
vospit


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vospit

You may want to take look at the one below,, it's bit cheaper and you get a little bit more with it plus free shipping..

I should note it's setup to use the 3/16" router bits that like to break off easy and the norm is 5/8" max. thickest stock..your asking alot from that small of a router bit.. plus note the HSS call on the router bit...not a carb.bit.so to say will need to order some extra router bits fore sure.
Be sure to read the reviews on this jig on the web site, some had errors getting the joints to fit.

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System
=======
=======

http://www.woodline.com/p-1825-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx
==========



vospit said:


> I was at the Tampa woodshow, seen the Rout-R- Joint system from Wood line,it looks very impressive , I alwost bought it , but than I see at the booth from Peachtree Woodworking almost the same thing , but now see the one from Woodland has two Toggle Clamps in their kit , but Peachtree has 3 toggle clamps in their kit and is made from different material also.
> I don't know if one is better than the other or not.
> Maybe somebody out there knows and if you do please let me know.
> Thanks
> vospit


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Vos, I was at the Tampa show and saw the system being sold by the Peachtree booth. From what I gather, it is a knockoff of the Woodline sysytem and is made in China. I have been using the Woodline jig for about 4 years now, and some of the improvements made to the jig by the other company I like. For instance, I would love to have the third toggle clamp. It just make sense to have it. Also, the china system look more substantial. Having said that, I have had the Woodline system for a while and their customer service has been superb. On occasion, I have damaged a couple of the templates and they have replaced them free (just like they promised). Which ever one you buy, please make sure that you center the bit in the bushing. That is the critical step in getting decent fitting dovetails. Good luck, and let me know which one you go with. I'm curious as to how the other system performs. If I knew how, I'd post an image of a box I made last week for my daughter. It has the teddy bear dovetails.


----------



## vospit (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks that helps me a lot, let you know how I make out.
Vospit


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

*Box made with the Woodline Dovetail Jig*

Vos, here is a pic of the box using the Woodline jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Nice job,,  that type of joint is a hard one (Teddy Bear) ,I only see 6 errors, thank God for wood filler,right,, I use it all the time also.. 

Wood working ,the Art of fixing errors 

=======



SteveSawDust said:


> Vos, here is a pic of the box using the Woodline jig.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Nice job,,  that type of joint is a hard one (Teddy Bear) ,I only see 6 errors, thank God for wood filler,right,, I use it all the time also..
> 
> ...


You got it, Bob...only 6 errors. That is why it is the FRONT of the box. Sometimes I think 6 boards and a hammer & some nails might be fun again.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Does it have something to do with the tight curves through the ears or is it the stock or both?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I still like it,,  the more things change the more they stay the same,, 

I have a box or two my granddad made with nails and raw hide glue,,it's in the basement and holds some paper work,,and has for about 40 years or so, ,,,,nails work  unlike some of the new joints we all try and do..

By the way is that box for the kids,, I like the teddy bear joints for kids toy box..I just may need to try them for the grand kids puzzles.. 

======




SteveSawDust said:


> You got it, Bob...only 6 errors. That is why it is the FRONT of the box. Sometimes I think 6 boards and a hammer & some nails might be fun again.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I still like it,,  the more things change the more they stay the same,,
> 
> ...


Originally, the joints were for my father's new bride (never really liked her much, but you have to play the game sometimes). Anyway, she liked bears so I thought she would appreciate something with that theme. Now, they are primarily for children, but on ocassion a friend will want one. And yes, there is some woodfiller...


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

I would still like to see a sample from the jig that is made in China. It looks a lot more sturdy and the demo guy did something I could never do with the Woodline jig. He stopped routing in the middle of the cut, took the stock off and then put it back and finished the cut. Joint was still pretty close. Could never do that with the Woodline jig. On the other hand, you can't beat their customer service and technical advice. Vos, I also wanted to say that I have one of the original systems, and I'm sure it has gone through some changes to improve it.


----------



## vospit (Mar 19, 2009)

that looks very nice, great job.
I did not see the mistakes they seen.
vospit


----------

